# Where to Put Crosshairs on Elk?



## 147 Grain

,EXACTLY where do you put the crosshairs when shooting elk when they're broadside?


----------



## quackattack

The head!!! :lol:

Pick a spot halfway up the side of the elk and about a hand's width behind the hollow of the shoulder.

:sniper:


----------



## win300us

That depends on the weapon you are using if it is big enough I shoot through the front shoulders if you take there front wheels out the dont go anywhere A lung shot they can run several hundred yards and sometimes that is to far


----------



## Bob Kellam

What type ofGun/ Cal. are you using? what type of ammo are you using? how far away are you? what was your group at what distance? what is the terrain? what are the wind conditions?

There are many variables that need to be looked at often all in the matter of a few seconds while elk hunting.

I have used 300wm 200gr. NP ammo in the past a front shoulder shot usually puts them down. on the same hunt a friend used the same ammo and lunged one, it ran 1500 yards down a deep break and dropped dead. it was a read pain in the a$$ getting that thing out of there. the 338um that I just purchased packs a little more punch, I will let you know how it works when i get drawn for a tag.

Later
Bob


----------



## The Norseman

Good morning everyone,

Went to an Archery Expo Saturday and saw the nestest shot placement
cards.

The cards (clear plastic) are approx. 6" x 1 1/2", 10 cards, bond by a
fastner at the end (so card can swing out), game animals are black
outlined, vials areas are shown where to place cross hairs.
Cards ranged from American game to African game.

A neat tool for making sure you have the right shot placement. FYI.


----------



## buckseye

Go for the lungs they bleed out real good, makes for better eating and they only need one shot to be dead. Shoulder and neck shooting can easily leave a wounded animal to have to finish off. IMO


----------



## Bobm

I agree with buckseye lungshots never fail and they leave more room for error. I do know what Bobs talking about with them running down a ravine though that can be a ***** but not as bad as a blown shoulder three legged elk they can run for days. I've had big game animals deer and elk come running by my like that before its not pretty


----------



## mallardwacker

I've shot 4 elk the last 3 years anywhere from 100 to 400 yards. Everyone I held right on the top of the leg. None of them went more then 50 yards. I more or less put it on 'um and pulled the trigger.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## 147 Grain

I'm shooting a 30-06 with 180-gr. Nosler AccuBonds.

Even though I'm a precision shooter - having served on the Army's Rifle Team before retirement - I'd like to get some _expert_ opinions as to *how to anchor an elk on the spot.*

Utah has a lot of open back country and a lot of denser pines where the elk go when they're spooked, so I need to be prepared for short and longrange shots.

While it's easier to shoot for the general lung area, I'd like to know *if a 180-gr. bonded bullet will go through an elk's shoulder and vitals at 200 yards* in order to anchor it more quickly?

Have also been considering switching to a autoloader for fast follow-up shots in the denser pines. Son has a new Remington 7400 and it's a dependably accurate 30-06 rifle.


----------



## buckseye

I think there is meat in the shoulders alot of people generaly eat, I don't know any experts that intentionaly ruin meat. What really is an expert hunter?

The eskimos shoot moose in a front knee so they can herd it back to camp before they kill it, I guess ya gotta do what ya gotta do. 8)


----------



## 147 Grain

Found this link on Elk Anatomy:

http://www.bowhunting.net/NAspecies/elk2.html

In looking at an elk's bone structure, there appears to be two good spots to shoot for.

1. *Heart and Lungs* 
http://www.bowhunting.net/NAspecies/blood.jpg

Slightly _behind_ the front leg and near the top of the shoulder.

2. *Spine / Base of Neck Area*
http://www.bowhunting.net/NAspecies/bones.jpg

Following the _forward_ portion of the front leg 1/2 to 2/3'rds up to where the neck meets the spine. There are a lot of major support bones in this area that when broken, should anchor the animal very quickly.

Any other follow-up advice is appreciated!


----------



## Bob Kellam

147
you have done your homework and it sounds like you are confident with your iron, you should have a successful hunt. my 300wm broke both shoulders of the bull I harvested he dropped in his tracks. you should have the same result with a well placed shot and I am sure you are seasoned enough for that.

have fun and let us know how you did. Utah back country is a beautiful place.

later
Bob


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*I have consistently taken Elk/Moose with my hand loads using H-4350 & 180 grain Nosler Partition in my 30-06 Springfield Ackley Improved. I also use H-4831 & 160 grain Nosler Partitions in my 270 Winchester. I shoot right above the leg joint to achieve a heart/lung shot.

I don't know anything about the new bonded bullets, because Nosler Partitions have never failed me. The Nosler Partition became the first true, reliable premium bullet. I have found several boxes of Nosler Partitions from garage sales that were over 30 years old and of course bought them. Nosler's Partition design is now over 50 years old.

Everyone needs to know your firearms capability and your own ability in order to humanly harvest any big game animal.*


----------



## The Norseman

Guten Morgen everyone,

Hey OSOK, have you ever thought about Light Brown for posting replies.

:wink:


----------



## Bobm

Now :lol: :lol: thats funny!!!!!


----------



## gman

Take the ol front shoulder out and they won't go far!!!


----------



## DuaneinND

While there is NO combination that is 100% foolproof to anchor an elk, bigger is better. Each cartridge reaches a limit of its ability to break through the shoulder and destroy the heart and lungs(the ideal combo) and the problem is because each animal is an individual that distance is not constant. A shot that drops a 3 year old might only wound a 8 year old animal that could weigh twice as much. That makes the safe bet a good heart and lung shot, and hopefully your aim is true and you take the top of the heart off and the animal will drop on the spot. One of my friens who shoots about 5 elk/ year started with the 30/06 and has now worked His way up to a 416- He got tired of carrying the animal out of the canyon.


----------



## sdbaydogs

Neck all the way. You have five things going for you. 1 - the spine... 2 - the carotid arteries... 3- the jugular... 4 - the windpipe (trachea).... and 5 nothing rings your bell harder than having your head snapped around. Have you ever seen an animal run from a "good" neck shot. By "good" I mean a well placed shot. They drop where they stand. Not quite as high a percentage shot as a heart lung shot but that just means you need to get closer.


----------



## dlip

sdbaydogs said:


> Neck all the way. You have five things going for you. 1 - the spine... 2 - the carotid arteries... 3- the jugular... 4 - the windpipe (trachea).... and 5 nothing rings your bell harder than having your head snapped around. Have you ever seen an animal run from a "good" neck shot. By "good" I mean a well placed shot. They drop where they stand. Not quite as high a percentage shot as a heart lung shot but that just means you need to get closer.


I like that idea. :sniper:


----------

